# Kenny Gonzalez seminar



## dragongirl (Oct 23, 2004)

Our school had a seminar with Kenny Gonzalez today. It was fun and informative. He has many wonderful ideas that we can use to make our techniques and our sparring even better. The timing drills were awesome. We will definitely have him back again.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 24, 2004)

Dragongirl I agree the seminar was excellent today!  I'd like to thank Mr. Gonzalez and his student, Ron Collier, for coming up from Florida to work with us.  Mr. Gonzalez is a wonderful teacher, very personable, and his knowledge of Kenpo is extensive!  He is innovative and inspiring.  I was warned that he can hit you like a truck, and I can say I have now witnessed it firsthand, in fact no one who was used in a demonstration asked to have it repeated - feeling really is believing.  The way he moves is incredible!  His work with us on Master Key Basics, angles, alignment and settling helped us to generate an amazing amount of power with very little effort.   The timing drills were awesome too, and I also really liked the two man energy drill we learned.  The energy exchange experienced during that flow drill for me was very cool.  I also found his concept of a liquid bow to be extremely useful in improving the transitions between my stances.   I can't wait to review the tapes from the seminar and look forward to his return at some point in the future.  I'll post pictures from today in the appropriate thread in _The Locker Room_ for interested parties.  

 MJ :asian:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Oct 24, 2004)

I agree that the seminar was great.  It always amazes me how flexible and adaptive kenpo is.  It was indeed an eye-opener to watch Mr. Gonzalez in action.  I had the privilege of watching him work with my master instructor Friday night and I feel like I know so little after witnessing what one can do with seemingly so little effort.  Yet, both will tell you that in spite of all their time and training, they are simply white belts who didn't quit.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 24, 2004)

Pictures are here  :

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=296236#post296236


----------



## Likaes the Bandit (Oct 27, 2004)

Hello guys:

Can any of you send me a copy of the video from the seminar? if is not that much trouble.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 27, 2004)

Likaes the Bandit said:
			
		

> Hello guys:
> 
> Can any of you send me a copy of the video from the seminar? if is not that much trouble.


See my PM thanks!

MJ


----------



## pesilat (Oct 27, 2004)

dragongirl said:
			
		

> Our school had a seminar with Kenny Gonzalez today. It was fun and informative. He has many wonderful ideas that we can use to make our techniques and our sparring even better. The timing drills were awesome. We will definitely have him back again.



I'll be meeting him for the first time in a couple of weeks. I'm co-teaching a seminar with him in Wichita, KS on November 13 & 14.

I'm looking forward to it 

Here's a flyer if anyone is interested: http://impactacademy.com/seminars/flyers/canamma

Mike


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 28, 2004)

pesilat said:
			
		

> I'll be meeting him for the first time in a couple of weeks. I'm co-teaching a seminar with him in Wichita, KS on November 13 & 14.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

:supcool: What will you be teaching at the seminar?  Also, let us know how it goes!

Thanks,
MJ


----------



## pesilat (Oct 28, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Hi Mike,
> 
> :supcool: What will you be teaching at the seminar?  Also, let us know how it goes!
> 
> ...



I'll be teaching flexible weapons and Silat 

Mike


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 17, 2004)

pesilat said:
			
		

> I'll be teaching flexible weapons and Silat
> 
> Mike


Mike how did the seminar go?


----------



## pesilat (Nov 17, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Mike how did the seminar go?



Well, from my perspective, the seminar was great. Not a big turnout which is disappointing but it was still a very good seminar. I didn't get much in the way of flexible weapons taught because of some questions that were asked that sidetracked me. But I taught about 3 hours of Silat then Mr. Kenny Gonzalez taught about 3 hours of his Kali Kenpo.

I wasn't sure what to expect from Kali Kenpo. I've seen other people who claim to have mixed Kali with whatever else they do and, more often than not, they've just been to a couple of Kali seminars and added a couple of Kali drills into their curriculum. This isn't the case with Mr. Gonzalez's Kali Kenpo at all. He trains in Kali with a man named Ray Dionaldo - who I know and who is a very highly respected Kali man. Kenny is Ray's Kenpo teacher and Ray is Kenny's Kali teacher. Kali Kenpo is a _very_ good meshing of Kali and Kenpo and Mr. Gonzalez is _very_ good at communicating what he knows and does. There's also some Russian Systema flavor in what he does that was interesting. 

There was a lot of cross-over between what I was teaching and what Kenny was teaching. We were both emphasizing lines and angles and relaxation. As the host of the event, Brian Hunter, said at one point, "Man! I don't think I could have asked for two instructors who meshed any better than you guys do."

That's my take on the seminar but my perspective is different than someone who was there as an attendee so here's a quoted post from an attendee named Kirk (I've modified it a little bit to clarify some stuff that wouldn't otherwise be obvious):



> It rocked. This also makes 3 times that Brian has kicked me in the junk with no cup. 3 visits, 3 kicks ... I'm sensing a pattern. I got back home an hour ago, and I'm sore as all hell from the *** kicking I took on the mats. IT ROCKED! Kenny Gonzalez and his student Ron were NOT hitting like a ton of bricks, surprisingly enough. They sure helped with the tips on striking.
> 
> Mr Gonzalez showed us his versions of a LOT of [Kenpo] techniques that really make you think. He's very knowledgeable, humble, and personable.
> 
> ...



Mike


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 17, 2004)

I had no idea Brother John was connected to this event.  That's cool, he's my choice for top penguin!    It's funny how you plan something and wind up changing your whole focus, but that must have been what the students were interested in, so it's good that you went with that.  I heard good things about your seminar as well! :asian:  I think the words were, "he opened up my eyes to Silat! It's great stuff!"  I felt similarly about Mr. Gonzalez's seminar - it was awesome, and the things he taught me really helped to improve my Kenpo!

Thanks for sharing,

MJ


----------

